# Sleepwizard.com Not Refunding 'money back guarantee'



## newo (21 Jul 2006)

Sorry, a bit of a boring topic.  Problem with snoring in our house, have tried a few things, to no avail.  Tried this www.sleepwizard.com - a complete load of crap, unsurprisingly, sent it back but they did not refund our credit card.  We have sent numerous e-mails but they still haven't refunded us.  Does anyone have any idea if we have any rights?  I presume they are banking on the fact that nobody will chase them up and let's face we're not going to be able to do much from here when it's based in the US.  Do we just have to put it down to experience and accept that that we have been gullible?  They obviously know that snoring can be such a problem that people are willing to pay for any hope of a solution


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jul 2006)

Try disputing the transaction with your credit card company.


----------



## newo (24 Jul 2006)

Yes I had thought of that, but I doubt very much that's going to get me anywhere - just a rigmarole of holding on the phone and then some idiot telling me they can't refund it.  I don't see why they would refund it, but I might give them a try thanks.


----------



## ACA (24 Jul 2006)

Had a similar problem myself about 8 years ago, went to Egypt on holiday and was very careful with my card (skimming etc.) When we got home and got the visa bill in there was 1 transaction for 85 punts that I didn't remember getting. Rang the visa people and was advised to pay the rest of the bill and they would request a copy of the authorisation slip from Egypt. Was advised that this could take up to 90 days. They posted a note on my account to say that this amount was queried and no interest was added for not paying it. In the event that the vendor didn't reply within that time-frame, the transaction would be wiped from my account, which was what happened. 

Can't see why your card people would handle it any differently. I assume that you have proof that you mailed the item back to them? If the company in the US aren't responding to your emails maybe they'll look into things a bit deeper their end if the payment was stopped!


----------



## newo (24 Jul 2006)

That's interesting.  This is going back about 4-5 months that the money was taken from our card though, so it might be too late.  My other half mailed the product back to them so I must check if we have proof of postage.  If so I think you're right we should give them a call.  Thanks for that advice!


----------



## ACA (24 Jul 2006)

no worries - sure thats what AAM is for!! Best of luck


----------



## Magoo (24 Jul 2006)

There's a differnce between not paying for something you didn't buy and not paying for something that just didn't work out.

If there's no disputing that the transaction occurred, the credit card company isn't obliged to intervene.  Your consumer rights are another issue, of course, but not one on which you are entitled to the assistance of your CC company.


----------



## ACA (24 Jul 2006)

> posted by *Magoo*
> There's a differnce between not paying for something you didn't buy and not paying for something that just didn't work out.


You're right Magoo - didn't think of it that way.


----------



## newo (24 Jul 2006)

Yes that's why I didn't bother ringing the CC company in the first place as I was sure there wasn't anything they could do.  Anyway I need to check we have proof of postage before I can do anything really so better get on to that...


----------



## RainyDay (24 Jul 2006)

Do they offer a guaranteed refund in case of no satisfaction?


----------



## newo (24 Jul 2006)

This is from their website:



*100% UNCONDITIONAL MONEY-BACK GUARANTEE*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]All orders from sleep wizard may be returned within 30 days from the date of purchase for a refund of the purchase price. In order to return your order, mail back to the return address listed on your package. All free items must be returned in order to receive your refund. merchandise must be in the original packaging including manuals and all products. Any shipping and/or handling charges on the original order will not be refunded. Must be registered or certified. If sent back first class you will not be credited. When returning merchandise you must include the date of purchase.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][/FONT]


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jul 2006)

Was it returned within the 30 days with all the manuals/additional products?


----------



## newo (27 Jul 2006)

Yes it was returned straight after the first night's (lack of) sleep.  check with other half who said yes it was sent by registered post through work.  We should chase up the registered post trail.


----------



## RainyDay (27 Jul 2006)

If you have complied fully with the terms & conditions of their returns policy, you should try making a case to your credit card company for a disputed transaction.


----------



## Grizzly (28 Jul 2006)

Well just to support you I sent them an email during the week. Nothing nasty. Just surprised at their actions etc....


----------



## newo (28 Jul 2006)

Well thanks for that Grizzly.  Hopefully get our hands on the registered receipt slip today and I can determine if the product was received back and signed for by them.


----------



## newo (28 Jul 2006)

I've just confirmed with An Post that the package was delivered and signed for by Sleep Wizard.  I've printed out the confirmation from the American Postal Website also.  I think next thing I can do I guess is get onto my credit card people and see what they say.  Have just confirmed all the dates and we ordered from them on 4th April and they signed for our returned package on 1st May so that is within the 30 days.  They put 'United Kingdom' instead of 'Ireland' on our package (makes me wonder did they want it to take longer to reach us so that the 30 days would have passed), however looks like we got it back in time.  I don't think the credit card company will be able to do anything but no harm in us ringing, will try do that over the weekend.


----------



## moesha (9 Aug 2006)

Hey newo,

Did you ever get your refund?

Just curious!!!!!!


----------



## newo (9 Aug 2006)

Since my last post my other half forwarded an e-mail to sleepwizard forwarding the confirmation that the product was received back from them within 30 days of them sending it to us, and said that if we didn't receive our refund we would be engaging a solicitor.

Surprise surprise they completely ignored it, probably smug in the knowledge that we are not likely to engage a solicitor for such a small sum and knowing we are based in Ireland.

Haven't rang the credit card company as neither of us working in jobs where you can make these type of calls during the day and never think of it at night / don't relish having to hold and then talk to some muppet who most definitely won't know the answer.

Every so often we fume though!


----------



## Guest107 (9 Aug 2006)

cc company staff in Irish banks are competent and certainly not muppets, they  work for telcos instead, ring them some evening and "charge back" the card .

sleepwizard are simply crooks it seems


----------



## Ash (9 Aug 2006)

I dont know anything about Sleepwizard.com but I am aware of a recent case where items were returned to a merchant in the US under a 30 day money back guarantee.  Despite repeated emails, phonecalls and official intervention from a US state agency, the company involved ignored and resisted every request for a refund.  
It was only through the involvment of the credit card company that money was eventually refunded. I dont know the details of what exactly happened in the banking system.  I do know that the 30 day refund guarantee was worthless.  It took about seven months of sheer persistence and ultimately whatever clout the credit card company wielded.
My advice is to stick with it.  Dont let these crooks get away with it.  They rely on frustrating customers so much that they'll give up looking for the refund.


----------



## newo (10 Aug 2006)

Rang the credit card company today and after alot of being passed about, asked to phone back later etc. have been told to put everything in writing to them including our postal confirmation and all that and they might be able to do something about it for us.  Will have to organise that.  Even though I've far more important things to do with my time, if it stops robbers like that I guess it's worth it...


----------



## demoivre (10 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:


> cc company staff in Irish banks are competent and certainly not muppets, they  work for telcos instead, ring them some evening and "charge back" the card .
> 
> sleepwizard are simply crooks it seems



Personally wouldn't take seriously any website that claims " Clinical research proves that a person who is well rested will ( result in ) .......mens love handles will disappear " .  Call me cynical if you want !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newo (10 Aug 2006)

demoivre said:


> Personally wouldn't take seriously any website that claims " Clinical research proves that a person who is well rested will ( result in ) .......mens love handles will disappear " . Call me cynical if you want !!!!!!!!!!


 
Don't remember reading that bit.  Unfortunately when snoring is a big problem you will try alot of crap in the hope that it's cured.


----------



## europhile (10 Aug 2006)

It looks like something one would wear to a fetishist event.


----------



## gauloise (11 Aug 2006)

I would imagine that real fetish facial wear would be more effective than the one featured on their site 

Sorry to joke I know how difficult snoring can be...have you tried the ring which worked in our case but not when alcohol (even 1 glass) had been consumed?


----------



## newo (11 Aug 2006)

Ha ha yes the thing was ridiculous (and scary) looking!  Tried a nose ring type of thing that was recommended on another thread on this site, which did not work.  Think we've had the p*ss taken out of us at this stage with all the money we've spent so not forking out €49.99 (Boots) for that ring aswell.  Other half going to ask dentist about those mouth fixture thingies you can get made at next appointment.


----------



## gauloise (11 Aug 2006)

Well good luck with it!


----------



## newo (11 Aug 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## CharlieC (11 Aug 2006)

This company is using [broken link removed] an online payment processor. Typically this company will hold a reserve for the snoring co.

Go to that page and see the term chargeback.

If you dispute this with your credit card company, and have complied with the T&C's then, your credit company must refund you. Free-Merchant refunds your CC and takes the money from the merchant

You must get your CC company to take action

Regards
CharlieC


----------



## newo (11 Aug 2006)

Very good CharlieC, had a look at that.  It looks promising.  Have printed out all of our e-mails, correspondence etc. so will get the letter off to the bank next week and hopefully we can get a refund.  Will post back. Thanks for all the help.


----------

